# What painting have you done today?



## SamD

I know many are hobbiests and some of us do it for a living, big or small every job comes with some satisfaction. Show us!

Just a quick one I did today


----------



## Andyb0127

Not much been fitting up mostly. And getting workshop ready to have a booth installed.


----------



## turbom

Stripping down a brand new daf cab for paint.
being painted tonight,not by me!!!!


----------



## Franzpan

Great thread, it would be good if we included a view brief details too like whether it's a rattle can job or 2K etc.

Here's a couple of my recent jobs

Mirror cover. 2K direct gloss. Gun finish.

Front bumper. 2K base & clear. Condor Grey metallic + HB Body 699 clear. First pic is finish off the gun. I did sand out a couple of runs in other areas though.


----------



## SamD

Really nice finish, great Input also.


----------



## enc

*Great idea for a thread ..*

my latest paint job ...rattle cans ... With the help of lots of information gained here 



















One aerosol and a bit over for emergencies


----------



## JCoxy

very good finish


----------



## JCoxy

I'm prepping the side of our cheap high top panel van for dad, due to take it to college this Thursday, rain is hampering me from prepping and priming


----------



## Franzpan

That bike frame is mint!


----------



## SamD

Fantastic work on the bike frame!

Dent on the wing and damage on the bumper, colour is Panther Black. 
Small amount of fill work, water base paint and 2k


----------



## Sportsvan jay

*65 plate c max deep impact blue*

Delivery damaged c max


----------



## mikechesterman

367bhp 16v MG Maestro Turbo.

Full bare metal restoration to concours level


----------



## AS_BO

Strada Automotive said:


> 367bhp 16v MG Maestro Turbo.
> 
> Full bare metal restoration to concours level


That must be the single most scary car in the entire world......... 367 BHP IN A MAESTRO?!?!


----------



## mikechesterman

It's pretty lethal yes!


----------



## enc

Franzpan said:


> That bike frame is mint!


cheers dude.

Here's a cheeky link to my blog .... you can see the progress on the bike from the start ....

http://mrcsstuff.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Franzpan

Painting my diffuser gloss black from the standard bare plastic.

Got it in primer this evening. Colour will go on tomorrow.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Painted my snare drum shell. solvent basecoats and 2k clear (some cheap omi-cron crap)


----------



## Graeme1

Finished this off today. Now all stickers up as well ready to be sold.


----------



## Graeme1

Another plant one finished.

Can see in the background the two dumpers now done and stickerd up.


----------



## macca666

Strada Automotive said:


> 367bhp 16v MG Maestro Turbo.
> 
> Full bare metal restoration to concours level


I've seen the thread detailing this build and it is stunning. I'm not jealous at all 😂😂


----------



## JCoxy

Recently resprayed just one side of Dads van. Pile o' crap but he wanted it doing










And need to polish last bike fairing and they're done, Ford Panther black


----------



## Slammedorion

Just roughed some spare bumpers with 180 and chucked high build on...
Will flat them back with 400 and 180 repair areas once filler is applied
Hopefully get another coat of primer on later today









Gonna take time to get these right :lol:


----------



## Churtz

*Two tone spray chromed wheel*

Spray chromed using a silver nitrate system by me at "chromespray" in basildon essex.
Done a full set, just uploaded 1 picture thou as im new to using forums and not really sure what im doing! Haha


----------



## SamD

Fighting the elements on this F Type earlier, joys of being mobile.


----------



## Sportsvan jay

*Tricot mustang*

Here's what I painted today tri coat mustang


----------



## SamD

Some more pictures of that mustang would be nice


----------



## theshoe202

Prepped and primed an old scrap wing to practice on. any suggestions on what colour to try ? Want something challenging 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy

White is very challenging, try and paint without any black spots


----------



## theshoe202

What would the black spots be from? Dust ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sportsvan jay

*Tri coat mustang*



SamD said:


> Some more pictures of that mustang would be nice


 a tri coat mustang


----------



## robertdon777

theshoe202 said:


> Prepped and primed an old scrap wing to practice on. any suggestions on what colour to try ? Want something challenging
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Silver from a rattle can....without it looking cloudy. Silver is a pain, even factory cars you can sometimes see clouds in silver.


----------



## theshoe202

robertdon777 said:


> Silver from a rattle can....without it looking cloudy. Silver is a pain, even factory cars you can sometimes see clouds in silver.


Had some fun with silver in the past. Scratch marks, stripes clouding etc. . Had a go with this one with some 2k black as I had some spare. Did it outside which has always worked for me , left it to dry and didn't realise my tree was pollinating. Covered in pollen now all good though as I get to practice flattering and repainting 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## theshoe202

Decided to polish rather than repaint, got rid of all orange peel and most of the dust , came out well for a scrap panel. Just some sanding scratches and tracers. I can't ever seem to get rid if them . Used 1500,2000 and mopped with g3.


----------



## robertdon777

Looks good, was it aerosols?


----------



## theshoe202

No I used a Devilbiss gti pro lite. 1.2 te20 aircap. Just bought a te10 aircap, gonna a give that a try ...

Vid of the scrap Wing I did below


----------



## SamD

useual smart repair stuff.

[img]http://s31.postimg.org/qadl2ucqv/image.jpg[/img]


----------



## theshoe202

SamD said:


> useual smart repair stuff.
> 
> [img]http://s31.postimg.org/qadl2ucqv/image.jpg[/img]


Did you move away from standard repairs & paint to do smart ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD

Yeah I worked in a shop, I don't like just working in one place I get frustrated.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

A friends track project (205) needed the interior and engine bay painting so gave it all a go with my FLG5 1.4 with 2k solid. Took a while to mask up like. Not the best environment to spray in but the car was at a mates garage/barn:









And now just finished spraying the boot lid here at home:


















Need to de'nib the boot tomorrow. Bloody dust.


----------



## theshoe202

Gretsch-drummer said:


> A friends track project (205) needed the interior and engine bay painting so gave it all a go with my FLG5 1.4 with 2k solid. Took a while to mask up like. Not the best environment to spray in but the car was at a mates garage/barn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now just finished spraying the boot lid here at home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to de'nib the boot tomorrow. Bloody dust.


What's your plan for denibbing ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Will probably start with 1500 on a flat/soft block and work up to 2500, polish up with 3g and finish with Megs #83/80. Pretty much what you've done with the wing^.

Plan is to denib and give back on Tuesday.


----------



## rob_payne

Painted my clio bumper after some idiot reversed into me. Had to do a small repair

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD

Rob is that a home made spray booty with extractor? If so bravo and also nice repair.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Boot lid came up pretty good after the denib:





Now on with a set of MX5 alloys. Just spent 3hrs sanding 2 of them down, very corroded and flakey bloody things.


----------



## Teale41

Lower part of my front bumper with rattle cans


----------



## Sportsvan jay

Had a couple of focus rs in the paint shop today to do both nitrous blue a nice 3 stage pearl nice colour


----------



## SamD

Some nice looking jobs so far!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

I really need to start practising doing jobs like that^. I've not done a blend on anything.

How do you lot fade out/blend your clears? Just mix a load of 2k thinners with the dregs of clear left in you pot?


----------



## theshoe202

Painted this VW touran today. Rear door and arch was bashed in , (right pig to repair and get the crease back into the bottom of the door. Anyone got any tips for doing this ?) Painted rear door, 2 rear quarters, upper tailgate and bumper. Came out well. Quick polish tomorrow, done..

Painted with Mipa basecoat LA7W and Max Meyer 0200 clear.
Base coat mixed with mipa stabiliser applied with Clarke 1.4 gravity fed gun. Clear applied with devilbiss gti pro lite. 1.2 with te10 air cap both @2 bar.




















































Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danl94

Here's an album of most jobs I've done in the last year. I've only been painting since April last year.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...27&authkey=!ALzFFGQ3SWHAhug&ithint=folder,jpg


----------



## theshoe202

Danl94 said:


> Here's an album of most jobs I've done in the last year. I've only been painting since April last year.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...27&authkey=!ALzFFGQ3SWHAhug&ithint=folder,jpg


Some nice stuff in there. Great work.

impressive for only doing it a year. What's been the hardest part for you in that time ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD

Some nice jobs in your album, clearly a natural after only a year


----------



## Danl94

theshoe202 said:


> Some nice stuff in there. Great work.
> 
> impressive for only doing it a year. What's been the hardest part for you in that time ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


The hardest for me having only done it for a year is being consistent and getting it right every time! I've had really good mentors so it's just practise for me now


----------



## Andyb0127




----------



## Sicskate

That looks awesome!

You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## SamD

Sicskate said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> You must have the patience of a saint.


I was thinking the exact same!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

How soon after can you apply your tape to do your other base colours?


----------



## Andyb0127

Gretsch-drummer said:


> How soon after can you apply your tape to do your other base colours?


This was solvent base coat which had fast thinners used, so cured fairly quick. Once blue was applied, it was left for around half hour to dry. Then fine line tape on outline then normal making tape. Trick is not to push to hard on the tape when masking just take your time and be gentle when applying and removing. :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

Dented and damaged the paint on our daily



Pdr done then painted



Flat and polished 12 hours later



Built back up



All done


----------



## Slammedorion

Trolley damage to the front bumper on my dad's mate's Merc









Will polish the edge in tomorrow as its only air drying :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan

These wheels sprayed with HB Body high build primer, Kapci solvent base and HB Body 699 HS clear. Came out pretty well. There's a few little sanding scratches showing through, I sanded the primer with p600 but obviously need to go to 800. It's a good enough finish for wheels though.


----------



## Andyb0127




----------



## SamD

Some good work here, really do love the colour of that Davidson tank.


----------



## Franzpan

Bit quiet in here lately so I'll give an update as to what I'm at



Doing another set of wheels, was asking my paint supplier on what primer to use to avoid too much sanding. He recommended a few coats of etch primer which levels out nicely so this is where I'm at. The photo was taken straight after the second coat. It has dried out really nice and flat. They'll get a scuff with grey scotch then straight over with colour.


----------



## XRDAN

Franzpan said:


> Bit quiet in here lately so I'll give an update as to what I'm at
> 
> 
> 
> Doing another set of wheels, was asking my paint supplier on what primer to use to avoid too much sanding. He recommended a few coats of etch primer which levels out nicely so this is where I'm at. The photo was taken straight after the second coat. It has dried out really nice and flat. They'll get a scuff with grey scotch then straight over with colour.


which etch primer is this you are using ? 1k or 2k ?


----------



## Franzpan

It's 2k Tetrosyl etch


----------



## Franzpan

Got the colour on them. 2k direct gloss.


----------



## mikechesterman

1986 Rover SD1 3500 SE. Ex-Lancashire Police Car, but the owner is from Kent and we are in Shropshire, so it's a well-travelled car to get this far!










Photo taken of the car on duty, Christmas Day 1987 (not the tinsel around the aerial!). Photo provided by the officer who drove the car at the time, who is watching the restoration with great interest.










And a couple of snapshots of the car pre-resto


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

A quick rush/bodge job for a mate in a oily/dusty barn unit. He decided he wanted the front number plate holes plugging after I'd primed it which I ran out of:

Disagreement with a carpark barrier:









Paint flaking all over so sanded/primed whole thing;









Basecoat and 2k clear with Devilbiss FLG:


















He's going Alfa'esque and putting a number plate on the corner.

Bish Bash Bosh.

Also just finished respraying my 306 wheels. Mixed some silver and black base I had to try create a gun metal/anthracite colour. Rushed it a bit as there's a bit of solvent pop in them (knew I should have slowed down a bit)


----------



## Kickasskev

My first really big ish job, I only normally do wheels and have just recently started doing them too, got offered to do this at a garage I sometimes do work for.

Front and back off side bumper corners, both door handles and wing mirror. Mirror was painted last week and just needed fitting

Should of got more photos before but I always forget 🙄


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

What clear do you use Kev?


----------



## Zebra

Its great to see craftsmen with so much pride in their work.

Wish there were more people like you guys.


----------



## Slammedorion

Chucked some high build primer on a replacement bumper for the father in laws Merc C180

Backed into a post a week ago, luckily he only damaged the bumper!



Replacement





In primer 




Will try flat it again tomorrow and maybe get it painted depending on the weather


----------



## Soul boy 68

^^^^ lovely work, now for the wheels


----------



## braders

Slammedorion said:


> Chucked some high build primer on a replacement bumper for the father in laws Merc C180
> 
> Backed into a post a week ago, luckily he only damaged the bumper!
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try flat it again tomorrow and maybe get it painted depending on the weather


Why not just spot prime any repaired areas to save some material and time etc?

Excellent work though keep it up.


----------



## Slammedorion

braders said:


> Why not just spot prime any repaired areas to save some material and time etc?
> 
> Excellent work though keep it up.


Because the replacement bumper had a few marks all over, thought a good high build would just sort any imperfections out after a good wet flat
And give a nice even colour when applying base coat
As it's the father in laws car, I want it as best can be... it's all practice for me, I've taught myself as I go along
I've also got a rear parking sensor kit to fit, I've drilled the holes out in the factory positions so should look nice once back together


----------



## Slammedorion

Soul boy 68 said:


> ^^^^ lovely work, now for the wheels


How did you guess? I'm not doing them, there going for powder coating


----------



## JCoxy

Audi Q3 quattro roof and bonnet from tree damage, fair old bit of filler work had to go into this


----------



## Slammedorion

Merc bumper painted today in the garage with the door open... :thumb:

The bumper's turned out really nicely, got a few bits of dirt in the mouldings but nothing that won't flat and polish out. :buffer:











Should look pretty good once fitted


----------



## turbom

Panel stand looks like a very trick bit of kit


----------



## Slammedorion

turbom said:


> Panel stand looks like a very trick bit of kit


Really? :lol:
Bought off eBay last year new for £27 quid


----------



## Slammedorion

Quickly flatted and polished with 2000/ 3000 discs
Polished up with a rotary with a lambswool fitted
Will give it another polish once fitted back on the car



After work tomorrow I'm gonna repaint the mouldings as not happy with the bits in them... shouldn't have painted them on the work mate without any sheeting over it...
Never mind won't take long...


----------



## Slammedorion

The bumper started micro blistering on the top half... so had to start again
All seems fine now, all fitted to the car tonight, will flat and polish it tomorrow









Parking sensors work perfectly, I've fitted the distance display above the rear view mirror...


----------



## Slammedorion

All done


----------



## SamD

Front face of the Xbox one controller, triggers and bumpers will be green the rear will be the same as this


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Slammedorion said:


> All done


Good colour match on that.


----------



## SamD

Mobile smart repair life ❤


----------



## gtst-chris

SamD said:


> Mobile smart repair life ❤


Have you always been in automotive refinishing or did you train to do SMART repair? I ask as I'm going to go do some training, I dabble with a bit of painting at home but I'm looking at changing job and I'm wanting to do mobile SMART repair.


----------



## SamD

I was in the Army for 10 years my dad has always been in the trade, I did work in his shop but when I left I started the mobile life. Being honest working outside is hard it takes some balls but if done correctly it's worth it.


----------



## Kickasskev

Gretsch-drummer said:


> What clear do you use Kev?


Sorry for extremely late reply😂

The place where I buy my paint from its just labelled as their own brand, no big fancy names.


----------



## Andyb0127




----------



## Gretsch-drummer

A little home DIY job on a mates freelander. The bumper was cracked in a few places and the wing had a dent on the lower section. Plastic welded the bumper cracks first:













Fitting tmorrow so will see how the edge to edge colour match is. I really wish I had somewhere else to spray instead of a dusty garage.


----------



## turbom

Did you use the soldering iron to repair the plastic bumper????


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

turbom said:


> Did you use the soldering iron to repair the plastic bumper????


Yes, I used a piece of old bumper plastic I had and kind of 'stitched' it into the crack then DA'd it flat, light skim of filler then 2k primer, base and clear. I also reinforced behind the crack with some fibreglass.

Finished:


----------



## turbom

i have used a soldering iron as well to do a repair the same way.
Thought i was the only one..


----------



## macca666

turbom said:


> i have used a soldering iron as well to do a repair the same way.
> Thought i was the only one..


Think it's quite common I done it years ago as well on the fairings on the bike when they were cracked and sure I found the tip online :thumb:


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Painted my 306 bumper today. Had a few stone chips and dodgy paint on the left side.

Based with the Devilbiss FLG and cleared with the Devilbiss SLG:







Then decided to paint the wing mirror caps. Used Upol P88 1k primer as I wanted to finish them all today, it laid really nice and flat. Again used the FLG for base but used a cheapy 0.8 tip mini spray gun for the clearcoat;





Need to try flat out 2 big dirt nibs the spray gun spat out. Bugger.


----------



## AdamGill

Today's work! 
Hated doing the Audi! Paint White paint blind sure some of you understand! Was vandalised key marks all way round and a pleasant message engraved on to the bonnet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Adam, when you do a clearcoat blend/fade-out (like on that golf) how far did you scotch and do you spray your fade-out right up to the scotch line or do you stop a little bit before and polish the blend/scotch area after?


----------



## AdamGill

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Adam, when you do a clearcoat blend/fade-out (like on that golf) how far did you scotch and do you spray your fade-out right up to the scotch line or do you stop a little bit before and polish the blend/scotch area after?


So where the back window ends my scotch roughly ends then I mask past it but you see the brown paper I've thrown on the roof? That covers the United scotched area. Pic do my first coat of clear about 10 inches short of it 2nd clear remove paper then go more or less to end of scotch and flick then I use areasol fade out 
Make sure the unscathed are is clean sometimes even 3000 it with panel wipe to be sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

I have a question Adam... 

What are the benefits of blending the roof edge? 

Why wouldn't you just clear the extra 3ft and save yourself the hassle??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD

Sicskate said:


> I have a question Adam...
> 
> What are the benefits of blending the roof edge?
> 
> Why wouldn't you just clear the extra 3ft and save yourself the hassle??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


It's become pretty common these days, people say product saving but I'm not convinced


----------



## JCoxy

66 Plate Renault Kadjar, new bonnet, blend into wings, small repair on A pillar


----------



## AdamGill

In the case of the golf it's the masking of the rubber on the window would take me longer to mask than to polish


----------



## AdamGill

JCoxy said:


> 66 Plate Renault Kadjar, new bonnet, blend into wings, small repair on A pillar


Is that j tape on the wings?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gally

On the golf it's a removable trim, the risks in polishing back etc just always boggled my mind. Especially darker colours. 

Also painting bonnets on cars I never got either. 4 bolts and sometimes 2 washers and it's vertical and safe lacquer performance over the edge of the panel to seal.


----------



## JCoxy

I used J tape inbetween the wing/bonnet, some of it pushed too far down just as I was ready to paint so I carried on, there's some paint blowing in from the factory anyway so It looks no different, wings had arch trims on I just masked up in this instance.


----------



## AdamGill

JCoxy said:


> I used J tape inbetween the wing/bonnet, some of it pushed too far down just as I was ready to paint so I carried on, there's some paint blowing in from the factory anyway so It looks no different, wings had arch trims on I just masked up in this instance.


We have j tape now I think the advanced foam edge is useless

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy

They do a few different types but overall quite a good product


----------



## AdamGill

The flexi no edge tape is great can Imagine smart repairers utilising it a hell of a lot! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Managed to spray my bumper, grille and mirror caps the other week and a spoiler for a mates volvo:













Managed to get the Devilbiss SLG to spray clear quite nice one the above jobs. Thinned the clear to about 15-20% and it flowed really nice. But when I came to clear the spoiler it started leaking from the tip so had to spray though the 1.4 FLG, so was a tad orange peely:





































Flatted and polished up nice afterwards.


----------



## Josho

I finished flatting and polishing my Golf bonnet today.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Josho, do you use a wool pad first or use a hard foam pad?


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Gave the spoiler a cut and polish a while back. Used a compound by 'Roar', great stuff:










Sprayed a set of wheels for a fellow Gti-6 driver:



2k Primer


2k clear from my local paint shop, flowed out really nice!







Need to spray some bigger panels to really see what the clears like.


----------



## rOtah

Brothers Cupra bumper, smashed to pieces several times. Took it to a local fella to get it plastic welded and also some pieces had to be made as they were missing. Amazing job by the welder and the rest was done by me.


----------



## rOtah

Sorry for double post, dunno how that happened.


----------



## AdamGill

Gretsch-drummer said:


> Gave the spoiler a cut and polish a while back. Used a compound by 'Roar', great stuff:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamGill

AdamGill said:


> Gretsch-drummer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the spoiler a cut and polish a while back. Used a compound by 'Roar', great stuff:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> One up on roar not bad stuff on a budget we alternate between that and 3m
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## gally

It's actually very good. Really takes body shop level polishes to a good level. G3 etc should be confined to the bin.


----------



## rOtah

Another one from me, brothers RC303. Some deeper scratches for such quite rare wheels done by the previous owner, had to be repaired.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

For your wheel jobs, do you use a 2k primer or just a quick coat of 1k?


----------



## rOtah

If I'd be doing a "budget" repair, I'd have gone for one quick 1K coat, but in this case I went with 2K epoxy primer, 2 full coats and let it stand for few days. After that just quick go over with red scotch pad 
for the filler to stick properly.
Same thing was done before the primer, got the paint chemically removed first and then went over them with red scotch pad before applying primer.


----------



## Tembaco

Set ST2 rims for the wifes C-max.

Repair al the imperfections. 









After sanding that down. 









3 coats of Primer. 









3 coats of 1K silver metallic. 

















4 coats of 2K high gloss clear coat. 

















For the pro's, how long its need to dry before to put on some coating?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'd strongly advise, that you ONLY use an air fed mask when working with 2k products, whether you're working outside or not.

Don't listen to anyone who tells you any different.

It's lethal!


----------



## Tembaco

I'm using this one. Normaly for coatings but was waering it by painting. Thanks for the tip btw


----------



## dchapman88

Only out of a can so nothing too wonderful but cleaned up my front trim on my juke and primed it and given it a matt black finish 
Quite happy with the results so far









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## SamD

dchapman88 said:


> Only out of a can so nothing too wonderful but cleaned up my front trim on my juke and primed it and given it a matt black finish
> Quite happy with the results so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


It's not the products that make a job it's the person behind it, nice work !


----------



## SamD

Damn cow boy


----------



## JCoxy

Thought I saw those pictures before, I follow you on Insta :wave:


----------



## SamD

JCoxy said:


> Thought I saw those pictures before, I follow you on Insta :wave:


Hello friend o/


----------



## Tintin

Don't want to hijack the thread, but do you guys sand the primer when painting alloys? If so, what grade paper, wet sand or dry sand? Thanks


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

SamD said:


> Hello friend o/


Sam, do you use a dedicated fade out thinners/blender for the blending areas or just mix up a cup of very thinned clearcoat?

Had to do my first blend on my car. I made an error by not giving myself enough room to spray my thinned clear under the papered section, so I had a slight edge. Luckily it flatted out: (PS, that's a panel join line on the left)

2017-07-28_11-07-25

2017-07-28_11-08-06

PS. Millaco clear with the extra fast hardener is cracking stuff. Grip and rip and you're done. It flats back easy too.


----------



## SamD

If you're going to fade out always prep further than needed. I use speed blender through the gun


----------



## Danl94

Audi R8 from a few months back

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AnqRsgHkriZqlTD-4QVf6VmmESsO


----------



## Franzpan

Tintin said:


> Don't want to hijack the thread, but do you guys sand the primer when painting alloys? If so, what grade paper, wet sand or dry sand? Thanks


Primer was always a nightmare for me when doing alloys. The first set I done I put on a really heavy couple of coats of high build. That was a nightmare!!! Trying to flatten back primer with a texture of pebble dash on multi spoke alloys was a pain! Never doing that again.

For wheels that haven't had too much damage I use Tetrosyl Etch primer which is really watery in consistency (you mix it 1:1 with the water like activator). This stuff lays down like glass, all it needs is a quick scuff with grey scotch pad and then I go straight over with the colour coat.

For repaired areas if you need to you can then hit them with high build well thinned down but if your prep work is good then the etch will cover it.


----------



## Tintin

Thanks for the reply. I have been refurbing my alloys, using Upol power can primer and wheel silver. I had been wet sanding the primer until it was very smooth - then I read something that suggested not to sand it like glass as the top coat won't grip. Anyway, did the last one with slightly less sanding, so I guess time will tell whether it lasts.


----------



## Franzpan

Nah sanding shouldn't weaken the adhesion unless you go too fine a grit. When spraying a body panel you wouldn't dream of painting over primer without sanding first.

I done a couple of wheels at the weekend there, they where quite bad in places and needed a bit of filler work so I used some high build thinned 20%. I put the last coat on really wet to try and get it to lie down as flat as possible. I didn't sand it at all and tbh the finish is decent. It's a bit orange peely at the bottom of the spokes but acceptable for alloys.


----------



## SWengineer

Trying to find a colour for the detailing on my kit car...

So painting spoons to get the colour right...
Basecoats...

















House of Kolor Kandy Apple Red Top Coat
Managed to get the spoons a bit close to the heater when trying to speed up the drying between coats









House of Kolor Brandywine


----------



## SamD

Couple of wheels done today, if anyone's interested in a spot repair tutorial I can put one together.


----------



## waqasr

Please do SamD, im always interested in peoples spot repair techniques!


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

Ditto^ Always good to see/learn different techniques.


----------



## Franzpan

SamD said:


> Couple of wheels done today, if anyone's interested in a spot repair tutorial I can put one together.


Would love a tutorial! :thumb:

Your setup looks very good too!


----------



## SamD

Franzpan said:


> Would love a tutorial! :thumb:
> 
> Your setup looks very good too!


Thanks! I will put one together for sure after Christmas.


----------



## galamaa

Very good, man!

I also look these candy paints ( house of kolor) and this is very good, that you are doing this example. My eye caught, that this gray underbase and apple candy red top looks nice under the lamps. I am really happy, if you can make pictures under sun or even better, little youtube. I have e36 cabrio which need new paint and these candy paintse caught my eyes. Right now is calypsorot, put this paint looks little rose, which I dont like. Blood looks much better

If you can do that, then I am pretty happy. Russian guys have black chrome basecoat, which also looks interesting. FXcolor.



SWengineer said:


> Trying to find a colour for the detailing on my kit car...
> 
> So painting spoons to get the colour right...
> Basecoats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House of Kolor Kandy Apple Red Top Coat
> Managed to get the spoons a bit close to the heater when trying to speed up the drying between coats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House of Kolor Brandywine


----------



## SamD

Anyone been doing much painting lately? I'm just a man in a van although I do have a mobile lathe.


----------



## Andyblue

Wheels looking good fella :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Let's see the mobile lathe. 

Quite impressive to have something capable of machining wheels in the back of a van.


----------



## SamD

This is my set up


----------



## P2K

SamD said:


> This is my set up


Nice, it's a CNC lathe, I was expecting to see an old mechanical one 
Looks like a good setup you have there :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Looks a fair setup for the back of a van.


----------



## Andyblue

SamD said:


> This is my set up


That's looks some set up :thumb:

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## SamD

P2K said:


> Nice, it's a CNC lathe, I was expecting to see an old mechanical one
> Looks like a good setup you have there :thumb:


Not much room when the door is shut though :lol:


----------



## waqasr

Where are you based Sam? I recently painted my inners on my wheels but want to get the faces recut so they are fresh and just use a ceramic coating on the metal instead of clear coat to avoid any white worm.

Fineline by joe blogggs, on Flickr

before and after..well..after and before in this case lol
1603631958729 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------



## SamD

I'm in Norwich mate, fair play for painting the inner it can be a pain to tape!
I do also do body work but as of late mobile cutting is in high demand


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Just finished the second coat on the toilet door and the first top coat on the frame!


----------



## VenomUK

Began repairing the peel on the spoiler today.


Unfortunately the aerosol decide it had Covid and coughed.... So that was the end of that!


Wait for it to dry now so I can rub it flat again.


----------



## SamD

Just make sure you clean the nozzle after every few passes and you should be fine


----------



## PugIain

I've started emulsioning our downstairs loo.


----------



## P2K

Did the landing ceiling and entrance hall ceiling today.
Preparing for the walls next, entrance hall, stairs and landing. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## SamD

Carried out a mobile smart repair on this Nissan today, though if you look close enough on the lip I didn't manage to get the double line back into the body work or should i say I didn't notice!

I removed the wheel so I could easily remove some clips and fog light and with some heat and pushing helped it back into shape, sanded the area back to plastic, heated again and lowered any high spots.

The area had some low spots and the shape wasn't 100% so I filled using Upol Plast X and then carried out the standard prep work before bagging the car

Prime
Paint 
Clear
Denib
Polish


check valid json


----------



## Harry_p

How far do you travel Sam? Could do with a few smart repairs on some of our fleet but don’t know anyone local. We’re in Bury StEdmunds.

Do you only do mobile or do you have a unit?


----------



## SamD

Harry_p said:


> How far do you travel Sam? Could do with a few smart repairs on some of our fleet but don't know anyone local. We're in Bury StEdmunds.
> 
> Do you only do mobile or do you have a unit?


I'm mobile mate I have worked in that area a few times so i would travel


----------



## SamD

Thought i would bump this thread, summer is around the corner and hopefully if you're smart repair like myself are in need of some good weather!

With this repair we used our PDR technician first, saves time and money for the customer.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

